# Collecting Clams



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

Yesterday a friend and I were out collecting oysters and clams. I had only a regular metal bow rake. I was just raking the mud out of the way and collecting clams. It was taking me quite some time to find each ones individually. I noticed a man up to his waste in the water with his chest waders and was using a special pitch fork, it was rounded creating a basket, to collect clams off the bottom. He was done in no time with a bucket full. His bucket was floating behind him. My questions: What is this pitch fork called? Where can I buy this flotation device for a bucket? Is there a secret to collecting these buggers?

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

clam rake
innertube


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Too Busy said:


> clam rake
> innertube


^^^^^^^^^
best answer ever.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*Clams*

That's all great news. I didn't know we had clams around here. I read a book once and the guy said that's all he ever used for bait. Where are they and any more inf from anyone would be greatly appreciated.







Skizzik said:


> Yesterday a friend and I were out collecting oysters and clams. I had only a regular metal bow rake. I was just raking the mud out of the way and collecting clams. It was taking me quite some time to find each ones individually. I noticed a man up to his waste in the water with his chest waders and was using a special pitch fork, it was rounded creating a basket, to collect clams off the bottom. He was done in no time with a bucket full. His bucket was floating behind him. My questions: What is this pitch fork called? Where can I buy this flotation device for a bucket? Is there a secret to collecting these buggers?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kyle


----------



## Skizzik (May 12, 2009)

I went down to the oyster recycling place on hwy17. It is before you get to huntington park. The clams are just a few inches below the surface. You have to scrape them up. I am going to purchase one of these clam rakes. does anyone know if Perry's Bait Shop sale them?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

one secret:
i can dig clams using a spoon this way

find keyholes along the mud/sand in the salt marsh
there should be a clam underneath

much easier than raking up the marsh

only drawback is that this doesnt work for places covered with oysters.


----------



## vvuocolo (Jul 27, 2008)

i bought a nice clam rake from cabelas last fall for 20.00 bucks . haven't used it yet but seems pretty sturdy with 6 foot handle..i will try it next fall/winter .my knee has not healed up enough for me to tackle it this season..


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

Once the clams have been located and wrestled into the bucket, should they be given a soaking period in order to "clean out" for human consumption purposes?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Mr. Hand said:


> Once the clams have been located and wrestled into the bucket, should they be given a soaking period in order to "clean out" for human consumption purposes?


at least 2 days of allowing them to spit out sand in a saltwater filled container. take some saltwater from the marsh home for this purpose. now u could throw them into the steamer the night u caught them but its better to let them sit.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

If the bottom is sand, a clam rake with basket is o.k., but some prefer a potato rake, when I am " signing" ,I use a 2 prong tater hook. "Signing" Oysters and clams feed on incoming tide, and poop on outgoing tide [that makes sense!] ,when they expel waste they sign [old timers can count 35 signs] the most predominant is the "key hole" . Around **** oysters in mud on a falling tide I use neoprene gloves and pop them out with my fingers. One more secret...oyster poop looks like real little shredded wheat,pulled apart.Clam poop looks like a trail of little gray grits. Follow the trail pluck out a clam. Ever heard that old term " ---- out of luck"?


----------

